# Permanent Anrufe von 04032520200, 04182293321 und 022166994436



## Nicko1998 (15 Januar 2013)

Lange Zeit - über Monate hinweg - hatte ich Ruhe. Doch seit einigen Tagen werde ich von den im Betreff genannten Rufnummern mit Anrufen bombardiert, ohne dass ich bislang herausbekam, was die eigentlich wollen.

Sie wollen immer nur meine Tochter sprechen, und auf Nachfragen nach Firma, Grund des Anrufs und Datum der Einwilligung bezüglich Telefonwerbung wird sofort aufgelegt.

Bei der 022166994436 meldet sich jemand mit "Verbraucherkontor". Ist bei Tellows bereits bekannt.

Bei der 04032520200 kommt Ansage "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer".
Bislang noch keine Hinweise auf Tellows.

Bei der 04182293321 kommt Hinweis: "Dieser Anschluss ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar".
Auch da gibts keine Hinweise auf Tellows.

Naja, auch diese Belästigungen werden mal aufhören......


----------



## Jebissibi (16 Januar 2013)

Hallo!
Ich wurde auch schon einige Male von der 0403er-Nummer angerufen. Eben bin ich rangegangen. Eine Dame mit deutlichem Akzent erklärte mir, ich habe bei einem Gewinnspiel mitgemacht und sei unter die zehn Finalisten gekommen. Das Gewinnspiel habe ich tatsächlich gemacht. Ging eigentlich um einen H&M-Gutschein. Vielleicht deswegen auch Ihre Tochter? Sie sagte dann aber der 1. Preis sei ein Audi A5, zweiter Haushaltsgeräte von Miele ud der 3. Neueinrichtung der Wohnung oder die entsprechenden Gegenwerte. Außerdem erhalte jeder Finalist einen Reisegutschein für 3 Tage irgendwo in Europa. Der sei übertragbar. Letztendlich hat sie mir dann noch 12 Ausgaben einer Zeitschrift zugesprochen. Die durfte ich mir aussuchen. Beim Abgleich der Daten ist mir das Handy runtergefallen und das Gespräch war weg...
Ich bin nicht wirklich sicher, ob das Ganze seriös ist. Jedoch hat sie mir gesagt, dass man alles erstmal schriftlich zugeschickt bekommt und 4 Wochen zum Widerruf hat. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ging es dabei nur um die Zeitschrifen. Das solle sich auch nicht verlängern, also kein Abo. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich nochmal jemand meldet. Dass es jetzt aber schon im Internet steht, sagt nichts Gutes. Ich hatte die AGB und Teilnahmebedingungen eigentlich sogar durchgelesen und konnte darin nichts Verwerfliches finden. Über Neuigkeiten würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Teleton (16 Januar 2013)

> Reisegutschein für 3 Tage irgendwo in Europa.


Der wird von jedem gewonnen. Da geht es dann in die Türkei wo im Winter die Bettenburgen leer stehen und für nen Appel und ein Ei gemietet werden können. Dann 3 Tage beim Teppichhändler, Schmuckfabrik, Lederwaren, Keramik, Basar usw. Jeder will Dir was verkaufen. Lustig,lustig.


> Letztendlich hat sie mir dann noch 12 Ausgaben einer Zeitschrift zugesprochen. Die durfte ich mir aussuchen.


Das ist natürlich ein Abo.


> ich bin nicht wirklich sicher, ob das Ganze seriös ist. Jedoch hat sie mir gesagt, dass man alles erstmal schriftlich zugeschickt bekommt und 4 Wochen zum Widerruf hat.


Ganz einfach. Wer ungefragt anruft ist *nie* seriös, weil solche Anrufe nach §7 UWG verboten sind. Wer Gesetze brechen muß um Kontakt aufzunehmen sollte nix mit meinen Vermögensangelegenheiten zu tun haben.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Die Firma ist unsprünglich unter dem Namen EFL Pension Providus GmbH gegründet worden. Heute heißt die Firma Westdeutsches Verbraucherkontor EFL GmbH und nicht nur Westdeutsches Verbraucherkontor, wie im Impressum behauptet wird. Hier ist der Handelsregisterauszug:


> Amtsgericht Köln Aktenzeichen: HRB 73683     Bekannt gemacht am: 13.10.2011 22:00 Uhr
> 
> Neueintragungen
> 
> ...


 
Aktuell versucht man geschlossene Imobilienfonds in den Markt zu drücken und argumentiert dabei mit Steuer sparen. Die Kontaktaufnahme per Cold Call erinnert sehr an Schrottimobilienverkäufer, diesmal sind es hochriskante Beteidigungen, deren Haftungsrisiken möglicherweise die eingesetzte Summe weit überschreiten.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Januar 2013)

Jebissibi schrieb:


> Das Gewinnspiel habe ich tatsächlich gemacht. Ging eigentlich um einen H&M-Gutschein. Vielleicht deswegen auch Ihre Tochter? Sie sagte dann aber der 1. Preis sei ein Audi A5, zweiter Haushaltsgeräte von Miele ud der 3. Neueinrichtung der Wohnung oder die entsprechenden Gegenwerte. Außerdem erhalte jeder Finalist einen Reisegutschein für 3 Tage irgendwo in Europa. Der sei übertragbar. Letztendlich hat sie mir dann noch 12 Ausgaben einer Zeitschrift zugesprochen.


Bingo! Genauso war es lt. meiner Tochter, die ich gestern nochmals dazu befragte. Ihr wurde ein Abo einer TV-Zeitschrift aufgedrückt und dafür ein Reisegutschein von "W**.ihr-wunschhotel.c*m" über bis zu 7 Tage kostenlosen Urlaub versprochen. Leider ist die Widerrufsfrist längst abgelaufen, und minderjährig ist sie auch nicht mehr. Sie wollte uns mit dem Reisegutschein zu Weihnachten überraschen. Wenn man sich die zur Verfügung stehenden Hotels und die Bedingungen so anschaut, sind natürlich nur die Übernachtungen kostenlos und Halbpension (z.T. überteuert) obligatorisch. Das Abo habe ich sofort wieder gekündigt - die Bestätigung der Kündigung erhielt ich inzwischen. Ich hoffe, sie hat aus der Sache gelernt. 

Den "Verbraucherkontor" hatte ich zufälligerweise gestern selbst mal an der Strippe. Die recht freundliche Dame wollte meiner Tochter Möglichkeiten aufzeigen, wie man angesichts der mickrigen Bankzinsen gute Erträge erwirtschaften könne. Sie fragte nach einer Lebensversicherung, die man gerne ankaufen würde. Wenn meine Tochter eine LV mit beispielsweise 10.000 Euro Rückkaufswert hätte, könnte "Verbraucherkontor" diese erwerben und würde sofort 4.000 Euro auszahlen und dann nach 4 Jahren evtl. nochmals 10.000. Klar, dass ich mich auf derartige "Geschäfte" nicht einließ. 

Auf meinen Hinweis auf das Verbot von Cold Calls behauptete die Dame, meine Tochter hätte dazu im Internet die Genehmigung per "opt-in" erteilt. Ich solle mich doch in die Robinsonliste eintragen lassen, damit dies unterbleibe.

Was mir noch auffiel: Es rief zunächst die 04032520200 an


			
				Nicko1998 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der 04032520200 kommt Ansage "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer".Bislang noch keine Hinweise auf Tellows.


- kein Gesprächspartner in der Leitung. Nach ca 1 Minute dann die 022166994436 des "Verbraucherkontors".


----------



## Teleton (17 Januar 2013)

> Leider ist die Widerrufsfrist längst abgelaufen,


Ist die Belehrung denn ok? Nur dann wird die Frist gestartet. Mindestens 75% der Belehrungen die ich mir so anschaue sind fehlerhaft.


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Januar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Ist die Belehrung denn ok? Nur dann wird die Frist gestartet. Mindestens 75% der Belehrungen die ich mir so anschaue sind fehlerhaft.


Die war leider ok! Und wer an diesem "Geschäft" alles beteiligt war: msp Medien-Service und Promotion GmbH Hamburg (Unternehmen der Verlagsgruppe Gruner + Jahr AG & Co. KG), PVZ Pressevertriebszentrale GmbH & Co. KG Stockelsdorf (sind ja keine Unbekannten). Und wenn man sich bei ihr-wunschurlaub (Postanschrift: Sensorial Revision S.L. Avda. Moya 6 C.C. Eurocenter Local 172 / Planta 4 E- 35100 Maspalomas) registriert, wird man sicherlich mit Anrufen und Werbung zugepflastert.
Das Abo (ist zufällig auch unsere TV-Zeitung) haben wir halt übernommen. Und natürlich wurde der Preis für das gesamte Jahresabo sofort vom Konto abgebucht. 
Jedenfalls hat meine Tochter wohl dazugelernt, dass man nichts geschenkt kriegt. Die Spezies "Schenker" ist nämlich schon lange ausgestorben!


----------



## Teleton (17 Januar 2013)

> Die war leider ok!


Wer hat die geprüft?


----------



## Nicko1998 (17 Januar 2013)

Teleton schrieb:


> Wer hat die geprüft?


Text:


> Widerrufsbelehrung
> Sie können Ihre Bestellung/Vertragserklärung innerhalb von einem Monat ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder – wenn Ihnen die Sache vor Fristablauf überlassen wird – durch Rücksendung der Sache widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt am Tag nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in Textform, jedoch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer Informationspflichten gem. Artikel 246 § 2 i.V.m. § 1 Abs. 1 und 2 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs [oder der Sache]. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: msp Kundenservice Abt. PVZ, Düsternstr. 1-3, 20355 Hamburg





> Widerrufsfolgen
> Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z. B. Zinsen) herauszugeben.  Wir verzichten auf die Rücksendung der erbrachten Leistungen und auf evtl. gesetzlich in Betracht kommende Schadenersatzansprüche bzw. Wertersatz. Gleichwohl erfolgende Rücksendungen erfolgen auf unsere Gefahr und Kosten. Evtl. bereits geleistete Zahlungen müssen von uns spätestens innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Empfang Ihres Widerrufs erstattet werden.


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Januar 2013)

....und die Anrufereien gehen weiter. Die Verbraucherkontor-Tante hatte ich ja endgültig abgewimmelt, jetzt ruft die 0221-8008585 an - eine "Servicegesellschaft für Verlagshäuser" wegen eines H & M - Gutscheines, bei dessen Verlosung meine Tochter in die engere Wahl gekommen sei! Ein Abo-Abschluss könnte ihre Chancen auf den Gewinn verbessern! Aber die Dame ruft garantiert nicht mehr bei uns an! 
Tellows kennt die Nummer bislang nicht. Offenbar wird wohl mit gespooften Rufnummern gearbeitet, denn bei Anwahl der 0221-8008585 kommt Hinweis "Kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer"!
Gaunerpack!


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Januar 2013)

Zumindest eine der im Betreff genannten gespooften Rufnummern (04032520200) taucht nun bei Tellows auf:


> angeblich habe ich einen 500€ gutschein von h&m gewonnen.im endefekt wollen die das man ein abo abschließt, ansonsten bekommt man den gutschein nicht.


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

> Der Widerruf ist zu richten an: msp Kundenservice Abt. PVZ, Düsternstr. 1-3, 20355 Hamburg


Da fehlt m.E. ein Teil der erforderlichen ladungsfähigen Anschrift, dazu gehört auch die Rechtsform und ggf. die Benennung des gesetzlichen Vertreters von


> msp Kundenservice Abt. PVZ


 
Ausserdem was ist mit dem Deutlichkeitsgebot, ist die Belehrung drucktechnisch unübersehbar hervorgehoben oder im restlichen Text versteckt?


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Januar 2013)

Auf der Vorderseite des betreffenden Schreibens von Ende November 2012 sind Angaben wie ladungsfähige Anschrift sowohl der msp als auch der PVZ aufgeführt, außerdem die HRB-Nummer 29249 Amtsgericht Hamburg und die Namen der Geschäftsführer.
Die Belehrung ist auf der Rückseite des Schreibens, sowohl eingerahmt als auch drucktechnisch hervorgehoben.

Hab schon alles mögliche ausgelotet. Aber wir haben uns innerhalb der Familie dahingehend geeinigt, das Abo durchzuziehen und sofort zu kündigen. Da wir ohnehin wöchentlich dieselbe TV-Zeitschrift am Kiosk erwarben, schlägt das kaum zu Buch.

Meine Tochter weiß jetzt Bescheid und wird auf ähnliche telefonische Offerten nicht mehr hereinfallen, zumal sie seit kurzem eine neue Mobilfunknummer hat. Aber offenbar macht ihre (und damit auch unsere) Anschrift bei allen diesen "Mausefallenhändlern" die Runde.


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

> Auf der Vorderseite...


Die muß aber in der Belehrung stehen.


> Da wir ohnehin wöchentlich dieselbe TV-Zeitschrift am Kiosk erwarben, schlägt das kaum zu Buch.


Gut dann lohnt Gezanke tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2013)

Würde nur dahingehend "lohnen" daß man einem Telefonspammer in die Suppe spuckt


----------



## Nicko1998 (18 Januar 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Würde nur dahingehend "lohnen" daß man einem Telefonspammer in die Suppe spuckt


Nichts würde ich lieber machen. Aber meine Tochter steckt mitten im Examensstreß, und sie macht sich die allergrößten Vorwürfe, dass sie derart blauäugig war und den Typen auf den Leim ging, nur weil sie uns mit dem Reisegutschein eine Freude machen wollte.
Dafür werde ich die weiteren Anrufer noch recht gut "unterhalten"....


----------



## Hippo (18 Januar 2013)

Laß Dir halt von Deiner Tochter eine Vollmacht geben daß Du in dieser Sache tätig werden kannst


----------



## Teleton (18 Januar 2013)

Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung nicht vergessen. Und Auskunftsanspruch nach §34 BDSG.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 Januar 2013)

Heute ging Bestätigung der PVZ ein, in welcher die Stornierung des Abos bestätigt wurde. Die bislang ausgelieferten Hefte möge ich als kostenlose Werbeexemplare betrachten. 

Unerwünschte Anrufe gabs in der Zwischenzeit nur noch einen von 0800-123005553.

Muss ich etwa meine Meinung über die PVZ korrigieren?


----------



## Teleton (25 Januar 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Muss ich etwa meine Meinung über die PVZ korrigieren?


Welche? Dass die Auseinandersetzungen nicht mögen?


----------



## Medica (27 Januar 2013)

Wenn ich solche Nummern im Display schon sehe, gehe ich erst recht nicht ran.
Meitens rufe ich danach kurz die Nummer an um zu hören von welchen Anbieter die Anrufe kommen!


----------



## Keviin1 (29 Januar 2013)

Hallo,
ich wurde gerade auch angerufen. Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man mit dem Reisegutschein nichts anfangen kann und es keine Finale Losung gibt ?
Wenn ja kann ich den Vertrag doch einfach wiederrufen, indem ich den Wiederruf an die obige Adresse sende, oder?


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Keviin1 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ja kann ich den Vertrag doch einfach wiederrufen, indem ich den Wiederruf an die obige Adresse sende, oder?


 


			
				 aus Anwalt.de schrieb:
			
		

> *2. Zeitschriften-Abonnement als Fernabsatzgeschäft*
> Anders verhält es sich bei einem Abonnement über Zeitungen / Zeitschriften, das mittels eines Fernabsatzvertrags nach § 312 b BGB abgeschlossen wurde.
> Unter einem Fernabsatzvertrag versteht man einen solchen Verbrauchervertrag, der die Lieferung von Waren oder die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen zum Gegenstand hat und unter ausschließlicher Verwendung von Fernkommunikationsmitteln abgeschlossen wurde.
> Auch bei diesen Verträgen steht dem Verbraucher zunächst ein Widerrufsrecht zu. Allerdings ist in diesem Zusammenhang § 312 d IV BGB zu beachten; dieser schließt unter anderem nämlich in Ziffer 3 ein Widerrufsrecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen zur Lieferung von Zeitschriften, Zeitungen und Illustrierten explizit aus. Hiernach besteht also gerade kein Widerrufsrecht des Zeitung / Zeitschriften Abonnements.
> Soweit sich aber Widerrufsrechte aufgrund anderer Vorschriften ergeben, bleiben diese bei Vorliegen der jeweiligen Voraussetzungen unabhängig des Ausschlusstatbestandes gem. § 312 d IV Nr. 3 BGB bestehen. So könnte sich bei Abonnements über Zeitungen / Zeitschriften, die dennoch mittels eines Fernabsatzgeschäftes zustande kamen, ein Widerrufsrecht aus § 505 BGB ergeben.


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2013)

Das ist inzwischen neu geregelt:



			
				§312 d BGB schrieb:
			
		

> (4) Das Widerrufsrecht besteht, soweit nicht ein anderes bestimmt ist, nicht bei Fernabsatzverträgen
> ...
> ...
> 3. zur Lieferung von Zeitungen, Zeitschriften und Illustrierten,* es sei denn*, dass der Verbraucher seine Vertragserklärung telefonisch abgegeben hat,


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Danke für die Korrektur


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Januar 2013)

Keviin1 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man mit dem Reisegutschein nichts anfangen kann


Selbstverständlich kann man den Reisegutschein in den aufgeführten Hotels nutzen. Der Gutschein beinhaltet jedoch lediglich die Übernachtung. In den betreffenden Hotels besteht jedoch die Pflicht, zumindest Halbpension dazuzubuchen, und dies für volle 7 Tage! Und die Halbpension ist natürlich zumeist wesentlich teurer, als wenn man ohne Gutschein im Hotel direkt bucht. Der Vorteil des Gutscheines besteht also lediglich in (teilweise) ersparten Übernachtungskosten.


----------



## Ulli9999 (14 Februar 2013)

Hilfe! Ich habe auch an dem Gewinnspiel im Internet teilgenommen, heute hab ich den Anruf erhalten, dass ich gewonnen hätte und aussuchen soll, welche Preise ich im Fall des 1. Platzes gerne hätte.
Am Ende sollte mir dann noch das Zeitschriftenabo untergejubelt werden, wo ich dann aber sagte, ich will keine Zeitschriften. Das wollte die Dame "so vermerken".
Kommt jetzt noch was Schriftliches, wo ich dann ein Abo abschließen soll? Oder ist man normalerweise schon am Telefon in der Abofalle???


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2013)

Abwarten, Heißgetränk nach Wahl oder schottischen Getreidesaft holen, alternativ Baldrian.
Blutdruck runterfahren und gelegentlich mal den Kontoauszug kontrollieren (falls Du denen irgendwie die Daten gegeben haben solltest)
Ansonsten kannst Dich von den Gewinnbimmlern mal im Mondschein besuchen lassen!
Alles weitere ist ein Fall für den Spamfilter oder Papierkorb.
Nur der guten Ordnung halber - falls Du davon hösrst daß die Eisbären beginnen in der Arktis Bananen zu ernten und wirklich ein Mahnbescheid kommen sollte (noch nie passiert) - dem Ding widersprechen und ans Mahngericht zurückschicken


----------



## Ulli9999 (14 Februar 2013)

Nein, Kontodaten hab ich denen nicht gegeben. Na gut, dann wird wohl höchstens noch dämliche Post kommen.


----------



## Hippo (14 Februar 2013)




----------



## clafoutis (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo, bin leider auch gerade drauf reingefallen. Kommt man da mit einem bösen Brief wieder raus, ohne das Abo zu bezahlen?


----------



## Hippo (20 Februar 2013)

Du hast doch die Beiträge gelesen?
Steht da irgendwo was davon daß Du mit Telefongewinnbimmelabogaunern eine Brieffreundschaft eingehen soll?


----------



## TuRtL3 (23 Februar 2013)

Hallo

meine Frau hat wohl auch an so nem Gewinnspiel von H&M Teilgenommen leider weiss ich nicht was. Angeblich für nen 500 € Gutschein. Nun seit vorgestern bekommt sie auch Anrufe aus besagten Vorwahlbereich. Wenn man die Nummern zurück ruft sind sie nicht vergeben. ( die scheinen wohl nen Dialer oder sowas davor zu schalten der zufällige nummern vorschaltet ). Naja da ich ja von Haus aus neugierig bin hab ich heute Morgen mal abgenommen. Da war ne Tante drann die meinte ich waere live im Radio und hätte 798 € Reise und 798 € zusätzlich Bargeld gewonnen. Frag ich mich doch irgendwo was das soll wenn man an einem Gewinspiel um 500 € mitgemacht hat. Naja am Ende habsch wieder aufgelegt bei der Frage was ich den mit dem Gewinn machen wolle.
Danach hab ich direkt mal im Internet kurz gesucht und prompt bin ich hier gelanded.
Bin ja mal gespannt ob da noch post kommt.

Gruss TuRtL3


----------



## Heida (5 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich habe an diesem Gewinnspiel teilgenommen. Mich hat auch eine Dame am Telefon total lang zugequasselt welche Gewinne ich denn haben möchte und dann kam das mit dem Zeitungsabo. Als ich dann sagte, dass ich das gar nicht will wurde plötzlich einfach aufgelegt.
Ich habe bei dem Gewinnspiel Name,Adresse und Tel.nr. von mir angegeben. Weiß jemand ob ich nun so ein Abo bekomme? Ich habe keinerlei Adresse oder Telefonnummer von diesem "Unternehmen" um mich irgendwie wieder abmelden zu können. Ich habe nur eine Email bekommen, in der ich durch einen Link zu einer website meine Teilnahme bestätigen sollte. Diesen link habe ich aber nie aufgerufen. Somit müsste meine Teilnahme doch sowieso ausgeschlossen sein?! Trotzdem wurde ich heute angerufen.
Weiß vielleicht jemand was ich tun kann?


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2013)

Heida schrieb:


> ...Weiß vielleicht jemand was ich tun kann?


Ja ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ansonsten vorsichtshalber Konto beobachten.
Wenn die was wollen kommen sie schon. Durch solche Aktionen kommt regelmäßig *kein* Vertrag zustande


----------



## Heida (5 März 2013)

Also Kontodaten hab ich sowieso nichts angegeben. Aber eben meine Adresse . Falls ich demnächst eine bestimmte Zeitung zugesendet bekomme ruft man am besten bei dem jeweiligen Unternehmen der Zeitung an oder? Ich möchte nur einfach keine bösen Rechnungen im Briefkasten haben


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2013)

Nix Anruf!
Höchstens exakt *EINEN* Brief (Einschreiben/Rückschein) mit dem sinngemäßen Text: *Hab nix bestellt, die (nicht bestellte) Zeitung werde ich entsorgen!*
Und dann nix mehr. Böse Rechnungen leise schmunzelnd abheften und feddisch.
Der guten Ordnung halber - sollten am Nordpol Bananen wachsen bzw die wirklich einen Mahnbescheid schicken - Kreuzchen bei "Widerspruch" machen und zurück ans Mahngericht


----------



## Goblin (5 März 2013)

Werf die Zeitung in den Müll und freu dich aufs schöne Wetter



> *§ 241a BGB:
> 
> Unbestellte Leistungen
> 
> ...


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nix Anruf!
> Höchstens exakt *EINEN* Brief (Einschreiben/Rückschein) mit dem sinngemäßen Text: *Hab nix bestellt, die (nicht bestellte) Zeitung werde ich entsorgen!*


 
Aehm, war das nicht so:
*Hab nix bestellt, die (nicht bestellte) Zeitung werde ich 14 Tage zur Abholung bereithalten und nach dieser Frist entsorgen!*
Oder gilt das erst ab einem höheren Warenwert?


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2013)

Höherer Warenwert bzw. Dinge von nachhaltigem Wert, denn nichts ist so alt wie die Zeitung von gestern.
Das fiele mir grad noch ein fremder Leutz Altpapier aufzubewahren ...


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das fiele mir grad noch ein fremder Leutz Altpapier aufzubewahren ...


 
Es geht mir ja nicht darum, was dir gefällt oder nicht. Es gibt auch Zeitungen die von letzter Woche noch aktuell sind...


----------



## Saraheeeee (5 März 2013)

die haben mich eben auch angerufen und ich hab dummerweise die Hälfte meiner Kontodaten denen angegeben, aber sie rufen später nochmal an um sie zu vervollständigen. Meine Frage ist jetzt bringt es etwas wenn ich denen sage ich will nichts und sie sollen meine daten löschen? Direkt mit Anwalt drohen? LG


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2013)

Ich kann Dir sagen was ich machen würde - "Vergessen Sie es ..." und ohne weitere Debatte auflegen und den anschließenden Shitstorm aussitzen


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja nicht darum, was dir gefällt oder nicht. Es gibt auch Zeitungen die von letzter Woche noch aktuell sind...


Das dürften aber nicht die sein die auf diesem Wege vertickt werden


----------



## saraheeee (5 März 2013)

also sie haben heute nochmal angerufen und ich habe nichts gesagt außer dass die meine Daten löschen sollen und ohne was zu sagen haben sie aufgelegt...


----------



## Hippo (5 März 2013)

saraheeee schrieb:


> also sie haben heute nochmal angerufen und ich habe nichts gesagt außer dass die meine Daten löschen sollen ...


----------



## Saloja (13 März 2013)

OH NEIN!!! Ich habe gerade EXAKT den selben Anruf bekommen.....Auch mit nem Audi als haputgewinn etc...Ich hatte eigentlich nur wegen dem H&M Gutschein mitgemacht und habe jetzt auch angeblich einen Hotelgutschein gewonnen.
Ich dachte ehrlich dass es mal ein Seriöses gewinnspiel ist, weil ich mit die Datenschutzbestimmungen und die AGB´s durchgelesen habe und nichts verwerfliches Entdecken konnte und nun haben die Meine KONTONUMMER UND meine Adresse....Auweia!!!! Seid Ihr euch sicher dass ich das ABO mit erhalt der Informationen Wiederrufen kann?WQeil die Frau meinte das die Infos in ca. 1 Woche an mich geschickt werden und das die Zeitschrift erst nächsten Monat kommt.
Kann ich zu meiner Bank gehen und solche Zahlungen im Notfall sperren??


----------



## Hippo (13 März 2013)

Saloja schrieb:


> ... und nun haben die Meine KONTONUMMER UND meine Adresse....*Auweia!!!!*


Doofdas, aber nicht tödlich 



Saloja schrieb:


> Seid Ihr euch sicher dass ich das ABO mit erhalt der Informationen Wiederrufen kann?


Überhaupt nicht ...
Was glaubst Du denn warum wir das in dem Thread schon mindestens wenn nicht öfter gepredigt haben?
Um die Leute zu ärgern?



Saloja schrieb:


> WQeil die Frau meinte das die Infos in ca. 1 Woche an mich geschickt werden und das die Zeitschrift erst nächsten Monat kommt.


Und? Interessiert niemanden wann die ihren Müll verschicken.



Saloja schrieb:


> Kann ich zu meiner Bank gehen und solche Zahlungen im Notfall sperren??


Ob Du das kannst weiß ich nicht, aber anzuraten wäre es Dir.
Genauso wie einen EINZIGEN Brief per Einschreiben/Rückschein an die Firma zu schreiben daß Du widerrufst


----------



## Saloja (13 März 2013)

Okay vielen DaNK erstmal!!.Jetzt heißt es abwarten und tee trinken....Ich werde dass genauso machen . Hoffe es hilft


----------



## Goblin (13 März 2013)

> KONTONUMMER UND meine Adresse


 
Wie kann man wildfremden Menschen am Tele einfach seine Bankdaten geben ???? Du gibst doch Dein Wohnungsschlüssel und Deine Adresse auch nicht jedem Fremden der danach fragt

Konto im Auge hehalten und ggf. Zurückbuchen


----------



## BenTigger (13 März 2013)

Goblin schrieb:


> Wie kann man wildfremden Menschen am Tele einfach seine Bankdaten geben?


 
Hi Goblin, bitte beim Lesen auch über das gelesene nachdenken.
Sie schrieb nicht, dass sie ihre Daten übers Telefon weitergegeben hat.



Saloja schrieb:


> Ich dachte ehrlich dass es mal ein Seriöses gewinnspiel ist, weil ich mit die Datenschutzbestimmungen und die AGB´s durchgelesen habe und nichts verwerfliches Entdecken konnte und nun haben die Meine KONTONUMMER UND meine Adresse....


 
Zumindest kann ich an meinem Telefon keine AGBs und Datenschutzbestimmungen lesen.
Das klingt mir eher nach nem Zeitschriftenwerbeausdruck oder so...

Naja und nicht jeder denkt gleich an so böse Sachen, wenn er irgendwo nur was schreiben muss...
Damit kann man ja keine Türen aufschließen, wenn man ansonsten Türen nur als Hardware kennt.


----------



## taddel34 (26 März 2013)

Na super. Ich wurde auch angerufen...war aber am Autofahren und bat die Dame mich morgen wieder anzurufen wegen der Zeitung...hmmm ich glaub ich heb nun einfach nicht mehr ab. Mir hat sie gesagt das Abo müsste man machen, dass man bis zur Verlosung am 01. Juli in Kontakt bleiben würde...kam mir gleich schon seltsam vor.... :-/


----------



## Indie (3 April 2013)

Hallo!
Auch ich war so blöd bei diesem H&M Gewinnspiel mitzumachen. Danach wurde ich jeden Tag ein oder zweimal von folgender Nr. angerufen 08005887824. Ich bin aber nie drangegangen und als ich zurück gerufen habe, war immer besetzt.
Heute wurde ich wieder angerufen, diesmal von folgender Nr. 09512201518. Blöderweise bin ich drangegangen. Irgendein Typ hat gemeint ich wäre unter den 300 Finalisten des Gewinnspiels und dann ging es um die Reise. Da ich da was gewonnen hätte und die Unterlagen mir dazu in der nächsten Woche zugesendet werden. Danach fragte er mich ob ich lieber den Audi oder das Geld möchte, er müsste das für den Notar festhalten. Da habe ich dann gesagt, dass ich so etwas nicht am Telefon machen möchte, sie mir aber gerne etwas schriftliches zukommen lassen können. Habe dann aber doch noch Geld gesagt. Genauso war es bei der Küche. Ich habe aber dann immer wieder gesagt, dass ich das nur schriftlich machen möchte und dann hat er gesagt, dass er das so festhält und mir noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht. Von einem Zeitschriftenabo hat er nichts gesagt und meine Kontodaten haben die auch nicht. Nur meine Handynummer und meine Adresse.
Meint ihr ich habe noch etwas zu befürchten?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Goblin (3 April 2013)

Warum unterhaltet ihr euch alle mit diesen Typen. Ist es so schwer einfach aufzulegen ?

Warum sollte jemand ein Auto oder Geld verschenken ?


----------



## Hippo (3 April 2013)

Für schriftliches Mahngepupse ...


----------



## Isabella (10 April 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Zumindest eine der im Betreff genannten gespooften Rufnummern (04032520200) taucht nun bei Tellows auf:


 
Hallo Nick

Ich hatte schon mehrmals das Problem das mich Leute wegen eines angeblichen Gewinns bei einem Glücksspiel oder einer Strafe wegen nicht Einhaltung einer Küdigungsfrist angerufen haben. Danach habe ich immer auf http://www.nummer-index.de/  nach Informationen über die Anrufer gesucht und bin meisten fündig geworden. Das Internet eröffnet viele Möglichkeiten für Betrug, doch es gibt auch den Opfern die Möglichkeit sich zu schützen und auch zu wehren!


----------



## sonia (15 August 2013)

hey ich habe heute auch den anruf bekommen reicht das wenn ich eine e-mail als kündigung des abos schreibe ?


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2013)

Sorry, unsere Fachkraft ist z.Zt. in Urlaub und wir sind nicht in der Lage aus Deinen Informationen eine Antwort zu generieren ...


----------



## sonia (15 August 2013)

aso ok ein paar details ich wurde heute angerufen von so einer komichen nummer 077xxxxx konnte dort auch nicht zurück rufen da kam nur die ansage nummer nicht vergeben... sie dame hatte mir dann erzählt ich hätte gewonnen und ich hab mich dann voll gefreut und so  habe dann auch aus voller naivität kontodaten etc. gegeben und ein abo mit der zeitschrift frxxndin geschlossen... und der anruf war heute ....reicht es wenn ich per einschreiben ein wiederrufsrecht einlege bei der zeitschrift?! wäre um antworten sehr dankbar..hoffe das reicht für eine antwort


----------



## Hippo (15 August 2013)

Ja und ja und Konto beobachten, ggf rückbuchen lassen


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 August 2013)

sonia schrieb:


> ....abo mit der zeitschrift frxxndin geschlossen...


Eine Beschwerde an den Verlag über den unlauteren Vertriebsweg könnte man dann auch noch machen. Zur Zuordnung braucht es dann aber erst eine Zeitschrift, wegen der Kundennummer. Die Burdaunternehmen tun stets so, als würden sie Hinweise dieser Art ernst nehmen: http://freundin-abo.de/Impressum/?force_sid=jp6t52astjl6hlaun8lusc4ai4


----------



## sonia (16 August 2013)

danke für die antwort ob das mit dem rückbuchen so einfach funktoniert..



> Eine Beschwerde an den Verlag



..habe gleich mal eine Beschwerde e-mail geschrieben  DANKE


----------



## Hippo (16 August 2013)

sonia schrieb:


> danke für die antwort ob das mit dem rückbuchen so einfach funktoniert.


Bank anrufen, rückbuchen lassen, feddisch, Kohle kommt nach hause


----------



## sonia (16 August 2013)

> Bank anrufen, rückbuchen lassen, feddisch, Kohle kommt nach hause


 
danke für die hilfreiche Antwort  SUPER


----------



## Schnaderinchen (24 November 2013)

Hallo, bin auch telefonisch drauf reingefallen, könntete ihr mir helfen wie ich die 14 tägige Kündigung rechtlich schreibe ? mit genauem Wortlaut? Nicht das sie auch noch da ein schlupfloch finden, vielen Dank.
Die haben meine gazen Daten so eine scheisse....


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2013)

Schnaderinchen schrieb:


> wie ich die 14 tägige Kündigung rechtlich schreibe ? mit genauem Wortlaut?


Schreibe so, wie der der Schnabel gewachsen ist! Es muss nur deutlich erkennbar sein, was du ausdrücken willst.


----------



## SD123 (27 November 2013)

Ich kriege momentan auch ständig solche Anrufe. Einfach wegdrücken. Irgendwann geben die auf !


----------

